# This just in: Sarah Palin is a fucking idiot.



## departuresong (Nov 28, 2009)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/11/26/palin-tricked-by-comedian_n_371698.html (video!)


> At a recent stop on her "Going Rogue" book tour, Sarah Palin told Canadian comedian Mary Walsh that Canada should get rid of its public health care system.
> 
> is the co-creator and star of This Hour Has 22 Minutes -- a nightly news parody show in the same vein as The Daily Show -- and she arrived in character, as the conservative Marg Delahunty, to the Borders where Palin (the "Alaskan Aphrodite") was signing books.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: This just in: Sarah Palin is a fucking idot.*

Sarah Palin is being a complete idiot.

What else is new?


----------



## spaekle (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: This just in: Sarah Palin is a fucking idot.*

lol, Sarah Palin.

I'm not sure who's dumber, her or her supporters.


----------



## BillyMays123 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: This just in: Sarah Palin is a fucking idot.*

Even comedians dislike her.


----------



## J.T. (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: This just in: Sarah Palin is a fucking idot.*

Palin's a loon, sky's blue, water's wet. Nothing new here.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: This just in: Sarah Palin is a fucking idot.*

This _just _in?

I wasn't aware that people took her seriously. o.o;


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: This just in: Sarah Palin is a fucking idot.*

The woman thinks that dinosaurs and humans co-existed 6000 years ago. This is not news.


----------



## nastypass (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: This just in: Sarah Palin is a fucking idot.*



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> lol, Sarah Palin.
> 
> I'm not sure who's dumber, her or her supporters.


"We need to get the polar bears off the endangered list so we can drill there [in Alaska]!"


what the _fuck_


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: This just in: Sarah Palin is a fucking idot.*

"Obama wrote two books describing exactly what he's planning to do."

"What did he write?"

"You know, _Marxism, Leninism, socialism._"

They are three _different idologies_.


----------



## Zuu (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: This just in: Sarah Palin is a fucking idot.*



ultraviolet said:


> This _just _in?
> 
> I wasn't aware that people took her seriously. o.o;


people here don't understand why I cringe when they mention Palin as a presidential candidate


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: This just in: Sarah Palin is a fucking idot.*

Ah, okay. 

She sounds kind of like Pauline Hanson, only more popular. :/


----------



## Autumn (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: This just in: Sarah Palin is a fucking idot.*

My mother came to pick me and my friends up from the bookstore a few days ago and I pointed out a stand for Palin's book and jokingly said "would you like to buy her book?!" and my mother said that she wanted to kick the stand over when she saw it. I don't think there's anyone in this world that my mother dislikes more than Palin.


----------



## J.T. (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: This just in: Sarah Palin is a fucking idot.*

My mother saw Palin as a symbol of hope. She said it really showed something when a regular person with regular problems (like her daughter getting pregnant while she preaches abstinence - probably still doesn't get the hint) can run for a position like vice president. I really wanted to point out that Obama has a wife and kids as well and the only reason he doesn't have to deal with things like that is because they're like 11 or something (not sure exactly), and also that Palin was governor of Alaska so I dunno what her criteria for "regular person" was, but I don't like getting into arguments or debates with my mom.

Of course, even she still admits Palin's an asshat.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: This just in: Sarah Palin is a fucking idot.*



Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> "Obama wrote two books describing exactly what he's planning to do."
> 
> "What did he write?"
> 
> ...


i'm with you. i really want to ask that man if he's read either of those books.


----------



## departuresong (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: This just in: Sarah Palin is a fucking idot.*



> What else is new?





> Palin's a loon, sky's blue, water's wet. Nothing new here.





> This _just_ in?


*Sigh.*


----------



## King Clam (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: This just in: Sarah Palin is a fucking idot.*

All things considered I reckon Sarah Palin can still manage to spell idiot.


----------



## spaekle (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: This just in: Sarah Palin is a fucking idot.*



Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> "Obama wrote two books describing exactly what he's planning to do."
> 
> "What did he write?"
> 
> ...


My favorite is the guy in the Steelers jacket.

"She is the epuh-... _epitome_ of conservative-ness! And I'm tellin' ya, if the Republican Party doesn't back her, it doesn't matter, because she's gonna get the presidency!"

also, "The state that she did govern was right across the street from Russia!"


----------



## nastypass (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: This just in: Sarah Palin is a fucking idot.*



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> My favorite is the guy in the Steelers jacket.
> 
> "She is the epuh-... _epitome_ of conservative-ness! And I'm tellin' ya, if the Republican Party doesn't back her, it doesn't matter, because she's gonna get the presidency!"
> 
> also, "The state that she did govern was right across the street from Russia!"


The sight of a guy from Pittsburgh saying things like that makes me feel depressed.  Stop that.  :(


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: This just in: Sarah Palin is a fucking idot.*



ultraviolet said:


> This _just _in?
> 
> I wasn't aware that people took her seriously. o.o;


They do in Christianityville, Religious State, United States of Eden


----------



## foreign contaminant (Nov 28, 2009)

see, the guy in the steelers jacket confused me. alaska is actually near russia. probably not across the street, but maybe across the pond or something. i don't know. that statement of his really stopped me in my tracks; i had to go look at a map to make sure i wasn't crazy.


----------



## Creasy (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: This just in: Sarah Palin is a fucking idot.*



Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> "You know, _Marxism, Leninism, socialism._"
> 
> They are three _different idologies_.


Compatible ideologies. Leninism is Marxism is socialism.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: This just in: Sarah Palin is a fucking idot.*



Creasy said:


> Compatible ideologies. Leninism is Marxism is socialism.


Derived from socialism, perhaps, but I would not say Marxism _is_ socialism.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: This just in: Sarah Palin is a fucking idot.*



Walker said:


> The sight of a guy from Pittsburgh saying things like that makes me feel depressed.  Stop that.  :(


You're not the only one :(


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: This just in: Sarah Palin is a fucking idot.*



Creasy said:


> Compatible ideologies. Leninism is Marxism is socialism.


Only in so far as Nazism is fascism is authoritarianism. That is to say, all fascist ideologies are authoritarian ideologies but not all authoritarian ideologies are fascist ideologies and all Nazi ideologies are fascist ideologies but not all fascist ideologies are Nazi ideologies.

Likewise, all Marxist ideologies are socialist ideologies but not all socialist ideologies are Marxist ideologies and all Leninist ideologies are Marxist ideologies but not all Marxist ideologies are Leninist ideologies.

Or another way of saying it is socialism is a facet of Marxism which is a facet of Leninism. But it does not mean that socialism = Marxism = Leninism anymore than foot = leg = dog.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 28, 2009)

I like how Republicans still think Russia is an evil communist empire ready to invade America at any moment when it can't even govern itself. The Cold War's over, guys. _Guys._


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Nov 28, 2009)

Not to mention the whole, y'know, _capitalism_ dealy they got going on there.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 29, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I like how Republicans still think Russia is an evil communist empire ready to invade America at any moment when it can't even govern itself. The Cold War's over, guys. _Guys._


Besides, everyone knows that _terrorists_ are the in thing now. Russia is so two decades ago. All the hip republicans are in on that.


----------



## Sovie (Nov 29, 2009)

... said:


> Besides, everyone knows that _terrorists_ are the in thing now. Russia is so two decades ago. All the hip republicans are in on that.


Even more specific: Muslims!  'Cause, as any sensible republican is aware of, all Muslims are terrorists!  All of Islam SCREAMS for terrorism!


----------



## nastypass (Nov 29, 2009)

Sovie said:


> Even more specific: Muslims!  'Cause, as any sensible republican is aware of, all Muslims are terrorists!  All of Islam SCREAMS for terrorism!


for all many republicans know, the koran is just the takbir printed over and over in giant text with a few pictures of explosions and the twin towers


----------



## Jack_the_White (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: This just in: Sarah Palin is a fucking idot.*



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> lol, Sarah Palin.
> 
> I'm not sure who's dumber, her or her supporters.


rofl that was in my home city!!!!!


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah but Russia is clearly coming back soon. I expect Russia to become more powerful in the near future given their resource surplus in Siberia.


----------



## Digimon Kaiser (Nov 29, 2009)

Politicians these days keep getting stupider and stupider.


----------

